# eu vou ir?



## YALAK

Hello
It is common in our midst to say:eu vou ir.I don´t know whether this comes from the French influence or not.I think that in French, people can say:Je vais aller.In English I don´t think we can conjugate the same verb in the simple present tense and use it at the same time in the infinitive.It would be I go to go.Is it acceptable to say:eu vou ir?


----------



## Desastre

My *guess* is that it is acceptable even in a written text, even if ugly. There are other similar cases, like _"eu *tenho tido* muitas dores de cabeça"_ which doesn't exactly fit your description but could be discarded for the same reasons, perhaps.


----------



## Nanon

It also exists in Spanish: "Voy a ir", so the influence (if any) can be from somewhere else.


----------



## Outsider

Todos entendemos português, espero... 

Em Portugal, construções como "eu vou ir", consideram-se incorrectas por causa da repetição do verbo "ir". Dão a impressão de que quem as usa tem pouca educação, e não se vêem na escrita. No entanto, não deixa de haver pessoas que as usam na fala.

Em outras línguas, tenho reparado que o pleonasmo _ir + ir_ não é considerado incorrecto.


----------



## Nanon

Entendemos sim .
_Incorreto _em outras línguas, não necessariamente. Coloquial e pouco elegante, com certeza. Não pertence ao registro da linguagem culta, por causa do pleonasma.
Será que os portugueses são extremistas? Ou que nós somos laxistas?...


----------



## Vanda

Os gaúchos dizem "eu vou ir" sem pejo. Achava estranhíssimo, a primeira vez que fui lá.


----------



## Carfer

Concordo com Outsider no que toca a Portugal.  
Lembrei-me num entanto duma construção semelhante, comum entre nós e que só aparentemente é pleonástica: 'Cá vou indo' ou simplesmente 'Vou indo', no sentido de que vou passando assim-assim, paralela a 'Vou andando'.
Aliás, por causa disso, lembrei-me também duma senhora minha conhecida, alemã, que apesar de viver entre nós há alguns quarenta anos ou mais, nunca se habituou às idiossincrasias do português. Quando lhe perguntamos como vai, a resposta dela, inevitavelmente é: 'Andando, andando!'


----------



## coolbrowne

Meus caros,

Por favor não esqueçamos a gramática. A construção "eu vou _<verbo infinitivo>_" é uma variação de "eu _<verbo futuro>_", muito favorecida, ao menos no Brasil, porque o futuro frequentemente soa muito pedante.
Eu *vou participar* do foro _WR_ = eu *participarei* do foro _WR_​No caso, coincidiu que _<verbo>_ é o verbo *ir*.

Em inglês, uma situação análoga ocorre com a forma _present continuous_: I am *going *to* go* (respectively, I am *going *to* take part* in the _WR_ forum)

E agora eu *vou dormir* porque amanhã tenho que *ir trabalhar* muito cedo. (and that's a fact!)

Até mais ver...


----------



## Outsider

coolbrowne said:


> A construção "eu vou _<verbo infinitivo>_" é uma variação de "eu _<verbo futuro>_", muito favorecida, ao menos no Brasil, porque o futuro frequentemente soa muito pedante.
> Eu *vou participar* do foro _WR_ = eu *participarei* do foro _WR_​No caso, coincidiu que _<verbo>_ é o verbo *ir*.


Quando se dá essa coincidência, manda a gramática prescritiva que se omita o verbo principal:

vou ir → vou​
"Se já vais, não precisas de ir", como se diz por aqui.



coolbrowne said:


> Em inglês, uma situação análoga ocorre com a forma _present continuous_: I am *going *to* go* (respectively, I am *going *to* take part* in the _WR_ forum)


Mas há uma diferença entre as duas línguas a este respeito. _I am going to go_ é inglês perfeitamente aceitável. Considera-se correcto e usa-se em registos formais. Em português, pelo contrário, "eu vou ir" — embora se diga, e se entenda bem — é considerado _substandard_.


----------



## uchi.m

É comum dizer:

_Vai indo na frente que eu já vou._

Mas não:

_Vai indo na frente que eu já vou ir._

Então, seguindo meu espírito pragmático de ser, muito provavelmente não se diz _vou ir_.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

De minha parte, quando escutava (muito frequentemente) no espanhol alguém dizendo "me voy a ir", achava estranhíssimo, mas acabei me acostumando, sem contudo, pensar que no português esta construção era (é) inaceitável sob o ponto de vista de uma gramática correta.  

Meus filhos, quando estavam sendo alfabetizados em espanhol, eu sempre procurava em casa corrigi-los quando cometiam este "deslize" ao falarem português. Dizia-lhes: Cuidado! Em português esta expressão não se usa, só em espanhol...


----------



## Benvindo

Outsider said:


> Quando se dá essa coincidência, manda a gramática prescritiva que se omita o verbo principal:vou ir → vou​- - -
> Até onde eu sei, essa regra é observada também no Brasil já na linguagem coloquial; a redundância do _ir_ é evitada:
> 
> "Eu _vou ir_ à festa."
> "Eu _vou _à festa."
> 
> Mas em outras ocasiões soa perfeitamente natural:
> 
> "Como vai?"
> "Vou indo, e você?"


----------



## Outsider

Benvindo said:


> Mas em outras ocasiões soa perfeitamente natural:
> 
> "Como vai?"
> "Vou indo, e você?"


É verdade.


----------



## passarinho

No Brasil também não é correto dizer "eu vou ir" porque se torna redundante. Há quem fale, mas não é bonito.


----------



## Istriano

Não acho incorreto, mas sim dialetal/regional. Já ouvi muito ''Eu vou ir'' quando morava em Curitiba.
Se usa na boa.  O Brasil é um país enorme e não pode se generalizar.
_baci e abbracci_


----------



## Benvindo

Aproveitando a presença do Istriano nesta discussão, e já que se falou do uso de vou + infinitivo em espanhol e francês, queria saber como é que funciona em italiano. Sei que na língua falada é bastante comum, por exemplo, "vado a prendere un caffè", mas e na língua escrita, é considerado normal ou uso pobre?


----------



## Istriano

_Vado a prendere un caffè_ não é bem uma ação de futuro mas de presente. Não sei como explicar.  _Vado a prendere un caffè _ (Estou indo para tomar um cafezinho) e  _Prenderò un caffè_ (Vou tomar um cafezinho) não são a mesma coisa.


----------



## Benvindo

Mas e em situações onde a noção de futuro (e não de presente) é mais clara, e em que não estamos falando propriamente de ir a lugar algum necessiariamente, como por exemplo "il prossimo anno vado a fare un corso d'inglese"?


----------



## fernandobn97007

Não vou cuspir no meu diploma de segundo grau, mas "vou ir" é demais, depois de tantas horas estudando, Dona Virgínia deve estar dando voltas na tumba.
Depois vão achar legal e legítimo a pérola "menas meninas! menas".


----------



## Istriano

_Menas _eu não sei, mas o uso de _meia _já se considerava correto na língua classica:

_Ele ficou meio/todo preocupado._

_Ela ficou meia/toda preocupada._ ou
_Ela ficou meio/todo preocupada._

Só no século XX se fixou a regra (um tanto artificial):_ todo/toda preocupada_ (correto),  _meio preocupada_ (correto),  _meia preocupada_ (errado).


Se aceitamos _vou vir_, por que não aceitar _vou ir_?


----------



## Macunaíma

Eu digo "vou ir" com a MAIOR naturalidade. Da minha parte, não vejo problema algum.


----------



## Branquelinho

Eu acho "Eu iria" é correto. Minha namorada disse: "Eu vou ir" não existe em português.


----------



## Vanda

Existir, é claro que existe, o que acontece é que mais um uso regional (e aqui temos várias regiões que o usam).


----------



## Luarela

Mas há uma diferença entre as duas línguas a este respeito. _I am going to go_ é inglês perfeitamente aceitável. Considera-se correcto e usa-se em registos formais. Em português, pelo contrário, "eu vou ir" — embora se diga, e se entenda bem — é considerado _substandard_.[/QUOTE]


Quem lhe falou isso? "I am going to go" nunca foi aceitável em inglês formal...eu gosto de ter as duas maneiras de falar, uma formal e outra informal, para mim a vida fica mais interessante.  Mas obviamente tem que saber quando usa-las.

**Please excuse any errors, I'm still learning and as you all know Portuguese is a B****h lol.  My point is that I doubt this type of redundancy is gramatically acceptable in any language, but the beauty of language is that we're allowed to break the rules sometimes, especially in our speach, that's how we evolve and it's just cool and fun to have unique ways of saying things for different occasions!


----------



## anuernberg

Olá.
Sempre fui um defensor incondicional da forma "vou ir". E tenho as costas quentes  http://wp.clicrbs.com.br/sualingua/2009/05/14/vou-ir/

Abraços.


----------

